
The 180+ products used by YC Summer 2016 companies - ayanb
https://medium.com/siftery/the-180-products-used-by-the-latest-yc-companies-3da2571a8c#.bkha1ti9t
======
chatmasta
Interestingly, the popularity of segment makes it impossible to know which
"backend" analytics products the companies are using, since the point of
segment is only installing one piece of code.

------
equityzen
Would be interesting to see a YC versus 500 startups breakdown as well

